
Bringing Free COVID19 Testing and Telehealth Services to Underserved Communities - ogcricket
https://www.forbes.com/sites/briannegarrett/2020/05/01/this-doctors-bringing-free-covid-19-testing-and-telehealth-services-to-underserved-communities/#726314e87e14
======
uuriko
Great article, are there any other news stories about this?

~~~
ogcricket
Here's another, there have been many of them
[https://www.reuters.com/video/watch/idPHv3?now=true](https://www.reuters.com/video/watch/idPHv3?now=true)

------
Stacy777
Awesome effort.

